# Halloween Horror Nights 26



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

It's that time of year when all of the major theme parks transform into Halloween Playgrounds. One of the biggest events of all is _Halloween Horror Nights_ at Universal Studios Florida. It may even be bigger than Knott's Scary Farm's _Halloween Haunt_ back home in California. For all of you who don't live in, near, or somewhere around Orlando Florida and have no plans to visit either, I thought I'd share my latest episode of my YouTube channel, _The Last Wanderer of Mars_ and give you a little taste of HHN26. Actually, the night I made this, I'd gone to the event after an eight-hour Universal boat shift (I pilot yachts for Universal) to see the annual _Bill and Ted's Excellent Halloween Adventure_ show when I had an "Oooow! Something shiny!" moment, missed it and shot this video instead. 

This video will give you a good idea of what Horror Nights is like, as me and my camera take you through all of the scare zones and one of the houses. Oh yeah, and you'll also get a look at Olivander's wand shop on the streets of Diagon Alley in the Universal side of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter. Enjoy! I certainly did!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for the video.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the Video I wondered what that was like if you visited there!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Glad you guys liked the video. There is one little thing I left out of it, though. And that was a scare I got from something at the event so terrifying that I didn't want to even think of it or remember it, let alone film it for the show. But a video of it surfaced, so I might as well share it with you for the sake of thoroughness, if nothing else. I call it The Ultimate Scare. And it's not for the squeamish.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

And even though we're a little hard to find out here in the extreme cheap seats, here's the companion episode to The Last Wanderer of Mars' HHN26 and "he Ultimate Scare". It's a return to Universal's Halloween Horror Nights for a look at the houses, Bill and Ted's Excellent Halloween Adventure show and much more.


----------

